# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Alegoria e Shpelles - Platon

## huggos

*Alegoria e Shpelles* 


*I>>>>>>>>>>*
Le te imagjinojme shume njerez te cilet jetojne brenda ne nje shpelle qe nga lindja e tyre. Jane te tere te kthyer me kurriz nga drita.. duke pare vetem ne thellesi te shpelles. Jane te lidhur prej kembesh dhe zverku ne menyre qe as te mos levizin e as te mos kthehen mbrapsht per te pare. Jashte.. nje zjarr i forte (dielli) lart ne qiell ndricon fuqishem. Shume njerez (nga jashte) kalojne, flasin, vrapojne...

Njerezit e shpelles nuk shikojne asgje tjeter pervec vetvetes dhe *hijeve* qe njerezit jashte rezatojne. Oshetima e zerave qe shkon e kthehet brenda shpelles, i ben keta njerez te mendojne se *ne realitet* jane keto hije.. te cilat ecin e flasin...

Nese do te mund te flisnin ndermjet tyre, a nuk mendoni se do te emertonin hijet si objekte te verteta... Madje do te ndanin edhe cmime (nobel) per ate qe do te mund ti emertonte me saktesisht keto *hije*. E nese dikush do tju fliste per dicka tjeter, sigurisht sdo ta besonin, sepse per ta realiteti i vetem ishte.. *ai qe shikonin...*

*II>>>>>>>>>>*
E zeme se marrim dike dhe me zorr e clirojme nga zinxhiret dhe e nxjerrim jashte shpelles, ne drite. A nuk mendoni se gjeja e pare qe do te beje do te jete te mbylli syte e ti hape ngadale ngadale derisa te ambjentohet me driten e diellit? A nuk mendoni se duke pare *realitetin e vertete..* do te ngelet pa goje e i hutuar ? 

Por me e rendesishmja eshte se ai *vecse tani* do te kete mundesine te beje dallimin midis hijeve dhe realitetit.. E me pas mendoj, do te kishte mundesine per here te pare te shikonte balle per perballe diellin, e te kuptonte se Ai ishte Nderruesi i stineve, i vitetve dhe i shekujve.. se Ai kryente cdo funksion qe ne menyre teper te cunguar shfaqej edhe brenda ne shpelle...

Sigurisht, ky njeriu yne do te ishte teper i lumtur per ate qe pa.. dhe duke menduar njerezit e shpelles.. do ti vinte teper keq per ta... E sigurisht nuk do te kishte aspak zili prej atyreve qe merrnin cmimet (nobel) e dekoroheshin... ai dinte shume here me teper se ata... *Ai dinte tashme te verteten e madhe...*

*III>>>>>>>>>>*
E zeme se njeriu yne rikthehet perseri ne shpelle. E sigurisht, nuk do te rrije duarkryq, por do tju thote te tjereve per ato qe pa... duke kerkuar ti binde se ato qe pranonin, sishin realiteti. Si thoni... *a do ta besonin njerezit e shpelles ??* A nuk do te kishte mes tyre shume qe do ti thonin se ato qe thote jane dokrra perderisa ata nuk mund ti provonin shkencerisht si te verteta...??!! A nuk do te kishte mes tyre shume te tjere qe do ti thonin se drita e forte i ka prishur syte... e si perfundim eshte i paafte per shoqerine ??!! 

Po ti ne vendin e tyre cdo te thoshe... !!???


Platon

----------


## huggos

E solla si nje teme te re kete pjese, sepse m'u duk teper interesante per diskutim.

Si mendoni se reagon bota (njerezit) ne kohen e sotme? Ku mbeshteten per te gjetur te verteten. Mbi c'baza e ndertojne jeten dhe njohurite e tyre?  A jane njerezit te kufizuar ne njohje... dhe ku fillon procesi i "hapjes se mendjes"?

vazhdim te mbare,
huggos

----------


## Prototype

njerezit jane retardet ah sa gjera kane per te ditur dhe e hapin shpellen kot : ( injorante jane ata qe sdine dhe duan te bejne dicka sepse ata i bejne te tjetret te vuajne dicka e tille me ka ndhur rasti ta shoh : (

megjithate there is always hope : )

----------


## ViVaci

kete alegorine e shpelles e kam hasur dhe ne diskutime te tjera me miqt e mi,kemi dale te nje nga perfundimet,realiteti yne jane pikerisht hijet realitetit absolut.kjo ide mu forcua me shume kur nje elektricist me shpjegoi se si funksiononte syri njerzor,se si ngjyrat e realitetit qe ashikojm ne nuk jane ne te vertete ashtu sic na duken.kjo gje me shtangu spse me pak fjale tregon qe njerzit me ane te teknologjise kane hedhur nje shikim jashte shpelles.
 besoj se ne te gjitha kohret ke pasur njerez qe dilnin nga shpella.
problemi ishteqe kete persona denoheshin nqs kerkonin ti hapnin syte mases.keshtu per tu mbrojtur filluan ta maskojn punen e tyre per te hapur mendjet.magjistaret e tribuve qe konsideroheshin dhe kapot shpirterore ishin ata qe vendosnin se cfare duhet te behej.
magjistare nuk mund te beheshin te gjithe te "ndricuarit"keshtu qe ju drejtuan menyrave te tjera gjithmone te maskuara per te hapur mendjet,te pakten ato mendje qe mund te hapen.
kshu linden artet,shkenca,filozofia,etje..
besoj te gjitha kane te njejtin qellim qe tani per tani eshte te cojne zjarrin ne shpelle,pastaj dalngadale te kryhen hapat e tjera
e gjitha kjo ngadalesi eshte e nevojshme me masen.
shpresa ime e vetme eshte qe mos te beje pjese tek masa.

----------


## huggos

Bukur,

Diskutimi deri tani shkon per se mbari... e shpresoj te vazhdoje po keshtu.

Atehere, meqenese mesa duket do te kemi goxha per te thene mire do te ishte ta ndajme diskutimin ne tre etapa.

*1. A egzistojne njerez jashte shpelles.. dhe Cilet jane ata ?

2. Ku e vendosim vetveten (brenda apo jashte shpelles) dhe pse ?

3. Nese (e zeme) jemi brenda ne shpelle, cilat kritere do te perdornim per te gjykuar dicka te re (jashte shpelle) qe dikush do te na sillte (ofronte) per alternative te atyre gjerave qe deri tani kemi..*


Shpresoj ti permbahemi kushteve te zhvillimit te temes, e te japim pergjigje kompetente ..  :perqeshje: 


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## huggos

Fillimisht pyetja e pare.. pra

*A egzistojne njerez jashte shpelles? Cilet mund te jene ata? Pse ?*


vazhdim te mbare,
huggos

----------


## DEBATIKU

I dashur  huggos  
     qe ti pergjigjem kesaj pyetjeje "Aekzistojne njerez jashte shpelles?Cilet mund te jene ata?PSE?duhet ti pergjigjem dhe pyetjes 2.Ku e vendosim vetveten brenda apo jashte shpelle dhe pse?
Ne fillim duke qene se e konsideroj veten time si nje njeri qe jeton jashte shpelle do te pergjigjesha PO jemi ne "jashteshpelloret"dhe pyetja pse nuk besoj se kerkon pergjigje ketu.
Ne qofte se do ta vendosja veten time brenda shpelles ne radhe te pare do veshtiresohesha te pergjigjesha dhe pergjigjia me e thjeshte do te ishte "nuk ka njeres jashte shpelle"por duke ditur se ka hije qe shikoj atehere nuk do ti quaja "njerz"por dicka enigme por dhe e njohur (kjo vjen sepse une shikoj hijet e tyre)
ata jane "enigmatiket"qe shqetesojne boten dhe mendimet e shpelles dhe te njerzve qe jetojne ne te.

----------


## huggos

Fort i nderuar Debatik,

Sinqerisht te falenderoj per pjesmarrjen. Kemi dy alternativa vecse... ose nuk e kuptove pyetjen.. ose ben pjese ne njerezit brenda ne shpelle.

Kjo, eshte pyetja me kyce besoj. pra në egzistojne (per mendimin tone) njerez jashte shpelles, e cilet jane ata.

Po e sqaroj pak me thelle, ku dua te dal.

*C'fare eshte shpella?*
Nuk jemi duke treguar perralle ketu, por thjesht e kemi vendosur "shpellen" si nje kuptim simbolik (alegorik), per te treguar *izolimin* material, shpirteror, e akoma me teper frymor ne te cilen gjendet sot njeriu, dmth une e ti.

Kur themi ku bejme pjese, sigurisht *duhet* te arrijme ne perfundimin kolektiv se gjendemi *brenda* ne shpelle.. per shkak se rreth nesh ndodhin gjera qe smund ti kuptojme apo perceptojme dot. E megjithate ato ndodhin. Egzistojne fusha te caktuara (sic dikush e permendi me siper bukur) ne te cilat njeriu nuk mund te jete pjesmarres.

Pra brenda ne shpelle, jane te gjithe ata njerez qe e ndjejne dhe e kuptojne qarte se nuk jane te perkryer  e te gjithdijshem.



P.S. Ky eshte sot per sot edhe problemi i shumices se shqiptareve. Tju mbushesh mendjen se nuk i dine te gjitha...

nejse.. vazhdojme akoma shtjellimin e pyetjes se pare. Pra ka apo jo njerez jashte shpelles, dhe cilet jane ata.


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## ViVaci

un ata jashteshpelloret do ti quaja te ndricuar.dmth ekzistojn.por veten do ta quaja akoma brenda ne shpelle.pse?sepse te ndricuarit na kane nxjerre nje rregull:duhet te njohesh vetveten.ky eshte hapi i pare.ky eshte hapi qe te pregatit per perplasjen me rrezet e para te diellit dhe pengon verberimin qe do ishte i paevitueshem sepse kemi te bejme me nje drite kaq te fuqishme sa qe minimumi qe mund te ndodhte eshte verberimi.pra te ndricuarit na tregojne shume me lezet sepse per ne do te ishte teper traumatike perndryshe qe te na thonin :nigjoni e cuna se ju jeni akoma te fillimi,kshu qe si dihet a ia dilni apo jo.pra kjo na tregon se ne cfare pike te shpelles gjendemi.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

"A egzistojne njerez jashte shpelles? Cilet mund te jene ata? Pse ?"

Nje korigjim i vogel. Njerez- eshte fjala per qenie njerezore si ne? Pra te materializuar dhe shpirtezuar si ne? Apo njerez- eshte ne kuptimin e cfaredo lloj qenie tjeter...???

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga shpirtIfshehur_ 
> *"A egzistojne njerez jashte shpelles? Cilet mund te jene ata? Pse ?"
> 
> Nje korigjim i vogel. Njerez- eshte fjala per qenie njerezore si ne? Pra te materializuar dhe shpirtezuar si ne? Apo njerez- eshte ne kuptimin e cfaredo lloj qenie tjeter...???*


Le te flasim njehere per njehere per njerezit. Do te kemi shume per te thene.. e nese na del koha mund te perendim dhe ufo-t  :perqeshje: 


pershendetje shpirti,
huggos

----------


## klevis2

Kur themi ku bejme pjese, sigurisht duhet te arrijme ne perfundimin kolektiv se gjendemi brenda ne shpelle.. per shkak se rreth nesh ndodhin gjera qe smund ti kuptojme apo perceptojme dot. E megjithate ato ndodhin. Egzistojne fusha te caktuara (sic dikush e permendi me siper bukur) ne te cilat njeriu nuk mund te jete pjesmarres.

Mbase ketu nuk mund te jem dakord.Ai qe ndodhet brenda shpelles gjerat i shpjegon dhe i kupton me syrin e shpellarit.E keqja do te ishte me ate qe ka frike apo sdo te dali nga shpella.Qe ngelet brenda rrethit vicioz te sistemit logjik qe ka krijuar ne te cilin perpiqet te fuse dhe te shpjegoje edhe ato qe si shpjegon dot.Tipik jane -vullnetaret e Enverit- qe   te shpjegojne akoma zhvillimet politike me materializmin dialektik.

----------


## ViVaci

ne fakt keta te fundit asnji nuk do me i nxjerre nga shpella

----------


## The Hobbit

Ndoshta ndoshta fakti qe ndodhemi brenda ne shpelle na ben qe te, dhe kerkimi yne te perqendrohet aty.
Fatkeqesisht gjeja me fatale eshte se shumica nuk e ka kuptuar se jeton ne shpelle, dhe keshtu qe nje realitet jashte shpelles do te ishte i pabesueshem per te...

Pra puna eshte te shohim se kush jemi dhe ku ndodhemi, nese analiza nuk fillon qe aty, gjithe kerkimi yne do jete i kote...

pershendetje...

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga klevis2_ 
> *Ai qe ndodhet brenda shpelles gjerat i shpjegon dhe i kupton me syrin e shpellarit.E keqja do te ishte me ate qe ka frike apo sdo te dali nga shpella.Qe ngelet brenda rrethit vicioz te sistemit logjik qe ka krijuar ne te cilin perpiqet te fuse dhe te shpjegoje edhe ato qe si shpjegon dot.*


Nese do e marrim si te vertete kete pohim, ju pra ku e fusni veten.. dhe mos harroni ta arsyetoni pergjigjen. 


huggos

----------


## armandovranari

> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> *Fillimisht pyetja e pare.. pra
> 
> A egzistojne njerez jashte shpelles? Cilet mund te jene ata? Pse ?*


Ne fakt cdonjeri prej nesh ka momente kur ka kontakt me zjarrin apo edhe  me driten e jashte shpelles. Keto mund te jene momente Iluminimi, momente kthjelltesie mendore e shpirterore dhe ne njerez te ndryshem ka forma te ndryshme. Por besoj se tek cdo njeri ka te pakten nje moment ekzaltimi kur ndihet se gjerat e kane nje kuptim, dhe perjetohet njefare kontakti me te verteten. Ka grimca te vogla drite me te cilat te gjithe arrijne ndonjehere kontakt.

Puna eshte se a mundemi ne te jemi te sigurt se dikush qe pretendon se ka patur kontakt me Driten, te Verteten duhet besuar. Njerez te tille ka plot, qe pretendojne kontaktin. Budha, Profetet, Mendimtare te medhenj (me i shquari ne kete drejtim eshte Emanuel Swedenborg) etj.

Por ashtu sic thoshte edhe Platoni (ose Sokrati), Skllavi i cliruar duhet te kete kujdes kur te rrefeje tek tjeret cka pa. A do jene ata gati te besojne cka thote ai dhe te pranojne se marrdheniet e tyre dhe njohjet e tyre mbi sendet dhe boten ne pergjithesi jane vecse hije te sendeve dhe marrdhenieve te verteta. Kjo te jep dhimbje te madhe, eshte pak e rende. Skllavin do e marrin per te cmendur.

Ekziston nje baze  ku secili prej nesh mund te mbeshtese besimin tek dikush qe pretendon KONTAKTIN. Jane ato shkendija te vogla me te cilat ne kemi patur kontakt, kush me shume e kush me pak, dhe nese kemi perputhje mes tyre dhe asaj cka thote rrefyesi i kontaktit atehere jemi te gatshem te besojme, Pastaj, cilin zgjedhin per rrefyes kjo varet nga nje sere faktoresh individuale, sociale etj.

----------


## Jeans-boy

Me vjen keq Huggos, por,per mendimin tim ka nje kontradikte jo dhe aq te vogel ne temen tende.
Ne postimin e pare historia e treguar,eshte bere ne menyre te tille qe kur te arrihet te pyetjet e postimit te dyte,njeri qe ka ndermend te pergjigjet te jete ne njefare menyre "i kapur",ne kuptimin qe,per ato pyetje qe shtrohen nuk ke pse te kerkosh pergjigje sepse historia qe tregon "flet vete" dhe nuk le variante te ndryshme per tu pergjigjur.Pra ,historia eshte bere apostafat per pyetjet qe do te vijne.Dhe,po te kerkosh tu pergjigjesh pyetjeve qe shtron ai qe e ka menduar kete histori ,patjeter,do te arrish ne ato pergjigje ku ka dashur te arrije ai.
Per mendimin tim,pyetje te rendesishme si ato qe jane shtruar duhet te bazohen ne histori me reale,perndryshe, te shpikesh nje histori si ta duash vete dhe te shtrosh pastaj pyetjet e paramenduara,do te thote t'u diktosh te tjereve mendimin tend.

----------


## huggos

Pershendetje Jeans, 

dhe nje here njeqind vjec. Fillimisht dua te te them se gezon simpatine time personale (vote), vecanerisht per faktin se mundesh te thuash ate qe mendon pa dorashka. Pa nenkuprtime apo dashakeqesi. Dua te te them, se ke nje arme shume te fuqishme, te cilen duhet ta mirembash, se dhe te tjere e kane pasur por e kane humbur, pas disa lajkave... "Ndergjegjie te shendoshe.."


Persa i perket verejtjes, mendoj se eshte e drejte. 
Disa sqarime vecse..
Se pari. Kjo pjese eshte marre nga Platoni (nje nder baballaret e filozofise) e cila na jep te kuptojme se ne kete menyre arsyetonin, logjikonin e nxirrnin perfundimet filozofet e kohes se antikitetit.  Pra, merrnin nje teme, dhe e shtjellonin me personazhe imagjinare.. 

Nese ketu (ne kete forum) do te kishte nje fare interesi, qofte edhe nga nje anetar, une do te sillja edhe shume pjese te tilla, ku trajtohen ceshtje te ndryshme te se perditshmes, te prekura nga ana filozofike. (Me duket se tek forumi i filozofise jemi.. apo jam ngaterruar..)

Gjithsesi nese dikush eshte i interesuar per nje dialog nder-personal, une besoj do te kem mundesine e bashkebisedimit.

Ajo qe dua te me thuash Jeans, eshte... ku mendon ti ngec histori, dhe pse jo... bej nje histori tjeter qe nuk do te dale ne kete perfundim...

te uroj sukses,
miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Jeans-boy

Huggos
Jo per nderrim komplimentesh,por edhe mua me erdhi keq kur lexova nje teme qe kishe hapur "jap doreheqjen nga..." ,sic me vjen keq kur nuk shikoj me te shkruajne disa nga ata qe simpatizoj (ose sic me vjen mire kur shoh qe jane larguar goxha nga ata qe kishin keqkuptuar forumin)

Nejse, po vazhdoj me nje histori per te vazhduar mendimin tim qe disa histori jane shume te lezetshme kur i lexon,por kur te shtrohet nje pyetje ne fund te tyre,ne njefare menyre je "i kapur".

                          --- Tru ne vazo ---
A dhe B jane shoke te ngushte.Nje dite,gruaja e A-se shkon te B-ja dhe i thote qe A eshte zhdukur.Meqe B eshte dedektiv ajo i kerkon ndihme per te gjetur A-ne.Pas shume kerkimesh...B futet ne nje dhome,duket si laborator.B sheh te hedhura pertoke rrobat e A-se.I ze syri, ne ne vazo  te madhe eshte nje tru i lidhur me shume fije ne nje rrjet aparaturash.B mendon se truri ne vazo eshte truri i shokut te tij A, te cilin e kane vrare dhe po ia perdorin trurin per kushedi c'lloj eksperimentesh.
Ne kete cast,nje ZE e pyet B-ne se c'ben ne ate vend.B-ja i drejtohet ZERIT  edhe pse nuk shikon asgje per te ditur dicka rreth shokut te tij A. ZERI i thote:
A-se i eshte hequr truri dhe me ane te tere atyre aparaturave me te cilat e kane lidhur,A-ja nuk eshte ne dijeni per gjendjen e tij si "tru ne vazo" por mendon se vazhdon jeten normale.
Nderkohe qe B rri i heshtur nga ajo c'degjoi ,Zeri  e pyet:
-Do te doje te vazhdoje te jetoje normalisht ,apo do te doje te shnderroheshe edhe ti ne "tru ne vazo"?
B kundershton me tere forcat, por e qeshura e Zerit e nderpret:
Hahahahaa, por ti tashme je nje "tru ne vazo" !!!

Pyetja:
Cfare duhet te mendoje se eshte B-ja pas kesaj qe i tha Zeri,njeri normal si ishte me pare apo "tru ne vazo"?

a) Nese mendoni t'i jepni nje pergjigje pyetjes mos lexoni me poshte!Mbyllni faqen dhe mendoni pergjigjen!

b)nese nuk keni ndermend te vrisni trurin mund te vazhdoni te lexoni me poshte:
Historia eshte bere e tille qe te mos kete pergjigje.B mund te jete njeri normal ,por mund te jete edhe "tru ne vazo".Nese do te jepnim nje pergjigje ,ajo do te ishte e paarsyetuar mire.Menduar keshtu pergjigjja jone e vetme do te ishte: nuk e di.....por,edhe kjo s'mund te konsiderohet si pergjigje,sepse nuk i jep zgjidhje pyetjes se bere!!! Atehere?!?!?! - Hic,kaq!
Thjesht,njeri qe e mban veten per filozof ben nje histori te tille.Agnosticizem???

----------


## huggos

shume e bukur jeans,

por filozofia (mendoj) ka nje arme shume te fuqishme qe e ben te mbijetoje dhe udheheqe boten akoma dhe sot. 

Arsyetim Logjik me Personifikim

Dmth ngjarja zakonisht merret si pjese e jetes. Aty ku nuk mundet perdor personifikimin. Psh. ne shembullin e Alegorise se mesiperme, mund te sjellim disa hipoteza te personifikimeve:

- Shpella = Erresira "shpirteroro-frymore". Dmth mos-dija e gjerave qe ndodhin ne realitet..

-Njerezit brenda = Te gjithe ne, qe kemi kufizime te njohjes..

-etj...  :buzeqeshje: 


Gjithsesi do ta kujtoj me respekt reagimin tend Jeans.


miqesisht,
huggos

----------

